# New Cosson Gig



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just got my new titanium gig in and ready to go. Thanks Jim


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I need a stainless one but forgot how to get in touch with him. Can you PM me his contact info?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

pcola4 said:


> I need a stainless one but forgot how to get in touch with him. Can you PM me his contact info?


 
PM sent


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That looks real nice.

I need a new gig head and I like the Cosson gig heads, but I just can't make up my mind on either the 4 or 5 prong. I strictly wade when I go flounder gigging.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

You cant go wrong with either one. I have a 5 prong but flounder from a boat. Been using it for 3 yrs and have never had a fish fall off.
The 4 prong might be a little lighter for carrying while wading


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

kmerr80 said:


> Just got my new titanium gig in and ready to go. Thanks Jim


 Glad you like it, if you have any trouble with that 3/8" stud a breaking please let me know, I haven't had any reports of them breaking I just don't like putting that kind of pressure on a small stud, I think the cone attachments are stronger?


----------

